# penal shower



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

gotta go check out one in the morning at a local jail. . .the jailer told me the amount of water coming through the shower head was low. . . .maybe some sediment in the aerator of the showerhead?

never fooled with a penal shower setup. the mixing/pressure balance valve, is it about the same kinda set up as a residential set-up? i think this one is a push-button

any advice is much appreciated


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd be looking at the head first definelty. Maybe you'll strike it rich and there will be dip tube chunks in there


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Penal showers use a single tempering valve for all fixtures, similar to a school locker room set-up.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Maybe you'll strike it rich and there will be dip tube chunks in there


 
Lmao. . .that's what i figured, take the head off first. . . .I wonder how big the chase wall is, just in case it's not the head?? hopefully it's at least a 2'. . . but probably got a dang 16" man-door, lol. .


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't forget to report any escape holes you find in the plumbing walls. :laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Acorn is the most popular Penal Ware manufacturer in the country, and that is a link to their catalog with breakdowns.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

i was just on there, lol


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I like the suicide resistant fixtures. How exactly does one go about killing themselves with a toilet or a shower?


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

haha, not sure, i seen that and was like "wth?"


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I have installed a few Acorns in a jail remodel I did last year, they are a pain to work on.....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm sure some DIYer somewhere has killed themself with a toilet:laughing:


----------



## "DAPlumber" 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm very familiar with penal fixture's. I would say sediment in the head would be unlikely but possible. My guess would be the mixing valve needs to be repaired if there is one dedicated to just that shower or if it is a push button the metering cartridge need's to be replaced. Sometimes the correction officer has control of the shower's. If that is the case it could be a solenoid valve in pipe chase. Don't drop the soap.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

They swirlee'd themselves to death, lmao.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Be careful in there bro... Lot of kids hanging around if you know what I mean...:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

worst part of jail work, wondering if they are going to let you out.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Often the valves are thermostatic and the water temp is too high. This allows for scale build up. Get the make, model and serial numbers off the units and be prepared to pay through the nose for repair parts. Rebuild them in their entirety, not just what you see as obviously wrong.

Acorn, Zurn, Simmons... there are several folks that make/have made penal ware. Take photos and measure your output water temp before and after and set accordingly when done.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I have conquered the Acorn Model 1752 Temperature Control Box and the showers and lavs in the 2 cells are back up to par! One inmate told me that was the best pressure he's seen it with since around 1998.

I'M TICKELED TO DEATH! lol and so is the jailer and about 22 inmates.


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*back in the day, out here in california, home of the penal colonies of america, as in come on vacation leave on probation*

*we did alot of these acorn penal showers*

*you learn real quick never to drop the soap, of course some assho** was always throwing it down for fun and excitement, i'm more than sure you found extreme build-up in the head and tempering valve*

*yours truly the soap guru :jester:*


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

huh huh you said penal.:notworthy:


----------

